# MIUI Unlcok Screen



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

Any way to get the MIUI unlock screen without TSM??


----------



## Joshua (Oct 9, 2011)

Download Widget Locker and Google for the XDA thread where there are a ton of themes listed. There are several very nice MIUI ones and some that you may like even more.

If you have an extraordinary amount of trouble finding the thread, I'll look it up tomorrow. Just Google "Widget Locker themes XDA" and it should be near the top, though.

EDIT: You're in luck, I forgot I had it bookmarked.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=968613


----------



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks bro i really appreciate it


----------



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

It killed my battery and it keeps force closing any other suggestions


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Soljafree said:


> It killed my battery and it keeps force closing any other suggestions


widget locker isn't all that great im afraid as ive tried it before. either use the miui one from gummy or stick to a different lockscreen. personally i prefer the sg2 one, it's nice and clean.


----------



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> widget locker isn't all that great im afraid as ive tried it before. either use the miui one from gummy or stick to a different lockscreen. personally i prefer the sg2 one, it's nice and clean.


Any way to get them without TSM im not a big fan of gummy and the new infinity beta isnt as good as the leak


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

I use widget locker all the time and have zero issues. Never FC's and doesn't even show up on my battery use list.


----------



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

It didnt show up on there but as soon as i installed it it started draining my battery crazy


----------

